# Property for sale in Piemonte



## spa839 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm the owner of a property on sale in Italy.
This ancient Italian “borgo” for sale is for a serious buyer interested in restoring/rebuilding an old Italian hamlet in a beautiful setting in a comanding position in the unspoilt bucolic hilly landscape of Piemonte. The property currently comprises around 750 sqm consisting of four properties in total, one of over 250 sq meters and another three houses of over 140 sqm each and 1000 sqm land. This layout would ideally suit a small boutique hotel with a restaurant, an elegant sheltered home for retired people, an exclusive residential area with parking space , to let or sell in units. If you wish to receive more information please reply to [email protected]


----------

